# Newbie with a gas Weber Q



## eattweetrepeat (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all, just reading 'smoking meat' after buying a Weber Q a few weeks ago & really keen to give it a go (yes I'm also trying to make my neighbours jealous too). Jeff mentions that you can still smoke on a gas grill with chips etc (hooray) but it needs to be indirect heat. Makes sense but the Weber Q only has one burner... does anyone have any tips or advice? Hope it's not total game over for my smoking dreams....!!

Ps. Have searched forums but couldn't find anything on this but sorry if I just missed it.


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from another chilly day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2015)

About the only thing you can on a grill to generate smoke is add a chip holder, wrap in foil of a pan  Here is a picture of a holder from Amazon


----------



## eattweetrepeat (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all thanks for welcomes. Am aware I need smoking box but my question is around the indirect heat source on a single burner grill.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't have a weber Q but if there's somewhere in there to place a amnts not near a heat source I'd say that is your best bet!


----------

